# Need new cabinet ~2.5k



## Jripper (Jun 4, 2012)

My current cabinet(A crap frontech xeon) is resulting in overheating of my components.

I am planning on buying the bitfenix merc alpha. Now the thing is I have an amd 785g based board from msi(MSI 785G-E53) and the cpu socket is a bit to the right.
Is the back panel opening of the merc alpha big enough for my motherboard(for installing cpu cooler backplate etc)?

Here is a pic of my motherboard:-

MSI  785G-E53


If not,then please suggest some other cabinet for about rs.2500? PLease keep in mind the back opening.
(Needs are good airflow and cable management).
My specs are in my signature and I will be adding an msi hd 6850 cyclone and corsair gs600 to my rig. A cabinet with bottom mounted psu is preferred. 

Budget is not extendable at all. Have already increased from 2k. X_X

Please help me out fellas. thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2012)

See if you can get CM Elite 430 or NZXT GAMMA for the same price.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 4, 2012)

If cable management is must then go for the cm elite 311 plus. Or get the nzxt source 210. Though keep in mind that the nzxt one is usually not available in local stores.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 4, 2012)

CM elite 430 is 3.2k and 311 plus is 3.1k on flipkart. I know its cheaper locally but i dont think it will be cheaper than 2.9k. My budget is 2.5k guys 

And I read the source 210's review here on thinkdigit. There are some cable management problems and it will have problems housing any aftermarket cpu cooler above 158 mm in length.And the 210's back opening is not favourable eith my board I guess. The opening of the cabinet is to the left and my cpu socket is to the right as you can see from the picture.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 4, 2012)

Another option is the bitfenix merc alpha. One of our forum has bought it, but i forgot who  it costs 2.9k on flipkart but its actual cost is 2.5k.

Ps- the problems u mentioned are present in almost every low end case


----------



## Jripper (Jun 4, 2012)

RiGOD has bought bitfenix merc alpha  And yes I asked him about that backplate problem too.

And true, don't know why they always put the backplate hole on the top left -_-

Just a question. At a budget of 4.5k~5k is corsair carbide 400r the best cabinet available? or are there better options?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

^^You can check Coolermaster CM690II Advanced@4.8K  at M.D computers.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 4, 2012)

The 692 will provide you with a hdd dock, 2 extra usb ports, dual radiator support. All other specs are almost same. The case which has almost no problems with the backplate is the 400r. The almost upper half is a cpu cutout


----------



## Jripper (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha yes I saw the review of the 400r and the 300r on linustechtips. both have massive cpu cutouts and space for a 450mm GPU(when that comes into existence  )

Will soon check out the CM690II advanced and the cm 692 soon.

For now thinking about going for the 300 or the 400r.

I think the cm's 690/92 don't have usb 3. the 400r has usb 3 as well as a free usb 3 to usb 2 converter


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Haha yes I saw the review of the 400r and the 300r on linustechtips. both have massive cpu cutouts and space for a 450mm GPU(when that comes into existence  )
> 
> Will soon check out the CM690II advanced and the cm 692 soon.
> 
> ...



CM690II has usb 3.0. Nipun own CM690II with usb3.0


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 5, 2012)

And I read the source 210's review here on thinkdigit. There are some cable management problems and it will have problems housing any aftermarket cpu cooler above 158 mm in length.And the 210's back opening is not favourable with my board I guess. The opening of the cabinet is to the left and my cpu socket is to the right as you can see from the picture.-Jripper
i dont see any problem fitting your mobo ,just fit the i/o shield first
NZXT Source 210 Elite Review - Exterior


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 5, 2012)

Spoiler






Jripper said:


> Haha yes I saw the review of the 400r and the 300r on linustechtips. both have massive cpu cutouts and space for a 450mm GPU(when that comes into existence  )
> 
> Will soon check out the CM690II advanced and the cm 692 soon.
> 
> ...






If you have budget for the 400R, go for it with eyes closed.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 5, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Haha yes I saw the review of the 400r and the 300r on linustechtips. both have massive cpu cutouts and space for a 450mm GPU(when that comes into existence  )
> 
> Will soon check out the CM690II advanced and the cm 692 soon.
> 
> ...



yaar, the 690/692, both are same cabinets . The advanced version comes with 2 usb3 ports. My vote goes to 400r. Don't go for the 300r, it has very flimsy steel construction!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 5, 2012)

Checked out reviews of the cm 690II. while it does look very sexy the backplate is absolutely tiny -_-


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

So get the 400r. If you have a taste for a little show off, then you can have a look at lancool pc-k62.


----------

